# Give me(us) a break!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is supposed to be a quick hitter, but I just don't want any part of this four letter word.....snow. It is time to plant.....dang it.









Regards, Mike

Snow from Clipper Aims for Ohio Valley, Appalachians


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I'M ready for spring to. Its a great show, but Ive had all of Swamp People I can take.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy Crap! Got over an inch of snow on the ground. Could get up to 3" if weather man is right. That will be more snow than we have had all winter and its March. Welcome to Indiana. Of course it was just 70 deg with EF 4 tornados on Friday.


----------

